# Molting issues and concerns



## Kitt (Feb 2, 2021)

I have not kept mantids before but I have researched preparing to keep them. Next week or actually this week I will be getting a chinese mantis 1st instar, Problems i've seen occur are failed molting which results in death and molting that has gone ok-lost a leg. The humidity in my container will be perfect as this is mostly what I have to do with the ants I keep, although some things make that job easier. Dry skin should not be a problem but still the first molt fails anyway. So should I buy the mantis now or wait until the second instar to buy it.


----------



## Synapze (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitt said:


> So should I buy the mantis now or wait until the second instar to buy it.


Always wait until the 2nd instar.

Most reputable breeders won't sell them at L1. L1's are too delicate for shipping, especially considering that shipping delays have almost become the new norm.

Good luck with your new mantis.


----------



## Kitt (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok thanks, I usually buy my pets such as tarantula and stuff like that from a place called fin and feather, they take care of their animals so there shouldn't be any problems if I get it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kitt (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh I forgot to add, Its a place that doesn't really ship anyway. You go and pick them up, so would still just picking it up as a L1 be to tricky?


----------



## Synapze (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitt said:


> Oh I forgot to add, Its a place that doesn't really ship anyway. You go and pick them up, so would still just picking it up as a L1 be to tricky?


Ahh... shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 2, 2021)

L3 would be best. Most reputable breeders sell at l3

make sure you have a fruit fly culture to feed them!

good luck


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2021)

Good luck with your mantis.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 15, 2021)

FYI, L1 Chinese mantids have a horrible die off rate. If you want to ensure that your mantis will not randomly die, wait until it is L2 or L3.

- MantisGirl13


----------

